# Drum, Pcola Pier 12/26/13



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Bonito were skimp. Black Drum schooling throughout. Locals whipped the bajeez off of them. We managed one on cut shrimp  tight lines


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

NICE drum...


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Now that's a good looking Drum :yes:


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

They have been thick everywhere. I have seen some 30 pounders caught recently.


----------

